# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Val's spring anime list.

## Valg

Messed up title, should be summer not spring.


Another seasonal list from me as usual.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Please note dates and list may change/grow as summer progresses. 

Arslan season 2: July 3
TABOO TATTOO: July 5
SERVAMP: July 5
Hitori no Shita: the outcast: July 9
Regalia: The Three Sacred Stars: July 7
Scared Rider XechS: July 6
QUALIDEA CODE: July 10
Nejimaki Seirei Senki: Tenkyou no Alderamin: July 9
BERSERK (2016): July 1

Spring leftover:

RE: Zero (Every Sunday.)

----------


## priesta

Woah why did I not know Berserk was coming out this summer?

----------


## Valg

Yeah! The new version of it!  :Smile:

----------


## adam132

re:zero is a good anime better watch it  :Smile:

----------

